# Где можно заказать запчасти для аккордеона?



## marika (14 Июн 2012)

У аккордеона Weltmeister Amigo полный треснула кнопка переключателя регистра. Хотела бы купить новую и заменить. Подскажите, пожалуйста, может кто-то сталкивался с такой проблемой и сможет подсказать компании, которые занимаются продажей запчастей. Я нашла одну контору в Питере, они сказали, что такой переключатель у них стоит 3000 рублей. Как думаете, это адекватная цена? Мне кажется дороговато для одной то клавиши.


----------



## zet10 (14 Июн 2012)

Есть в Москве в магазине "Гармония",цена за полную регистровую машинку 2 т.р.,за трехчетвертную 1,5 т.р телефон для связи 8-495-508-79-26.


----------



## bombastic (14 Июн 2012)

подумаешь треснула, я сам для аккордеона вытачивал и перепаивал на новую. акриловый вкладыш + эпоксид+ лак(чтоб не воняла) и почти не видно


----------

